# Couple of questions



## Wyndknight (Apr 12, 2011)

Currently own a Montgomery ward lawn tractor Model number 33905A and I have a couple of questions I need answered. I have tried looking in the owners manual for the answers but to no avail

1. how big of a gas tank does it have

2. how much oil does it take when you change the oil?


Just a couple of things I am trying to determine so I can plan my budget for gas and oil for the year

Thx in advance


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome, I don't have any definite answers, but when you drain the oil ( as long as it shows full on the dip stick ) I would measure the quarts of old oil and start from there. Gas, totally depends on your mowing area. Better plan for belts, blades and screw ups.Good luck


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Gas tank is at least a couple galons ( i own 7 of them) - oddly enough owning more then 3 tractors i actually go thru very little gas over the year ( i rotate their use) . Alot also depends on how much yard is mowed - i used to mow nearly 3 acres and i had to fill up halfway thru it - now with a 1/3 of an acre, i can run the tank for quite a few weeks.

Depends if you have an oil filter- normally a splash type single cylender motor ( no filter) uses around 1 1/8 to 1 1/2 quarts per change ( or more if it uses oil) - i use a bit of lucas oil additive along with fresh oil on changes.

I spend a tad extra and go for a galon jug of oil - easier to store, and alot of stores have oil on sale, so that should help- i keep an empty quart around to pour it in the motor easier.

As Rsmith mentioned- youll need to add extra in for maintence/repairs ( unless you have a couple parts tractors around).


----------

